# Got here but ......



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

We arrived in Crevillent on Tues nite a lot earlier than we anticipated. The journey was better than we had thought it would be and anyway it was too cold to sleep in the car in France. So the house is worse than we thought it would be, no light fittings in 2 bedrooms, other lights that don't work and sockets hanging off the wall and others not working. Washing machine flooded on Weds night and the bath takes ages to drain. The landlord is out of the country but assured us before we came over that all the work had been done, that doesn't bode well. The agent has been pretty good and has helped where he can, even returned the next month rent I had just sent before we came out. The pool that was supposed to have been cleaned now has less water but more concentrated algae. At least the dogs are enjoying the land they have to run about in..
We are still enjoying it here, Catral is a great place with lots of friendly, helpfull people. We just need to find a new place to rent so if anyone knows of a finca that will allowe 2 dogs, has at least 3 beds, working electrics and toilets in this area then let us know.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

What a shame - I remember when we bought our house the previous owners took out the light fittings, even though we paid €4k extra to buy it fully furnished!

Good luck with your search for somewhere nicer, I'm sure it won't take long and when you look back in a year's time you'll see this was just a minor hiccup in your wonderful new life.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

At least you're here and so far the weather has been in your favour!!! Keep us posted, hopefully with good news LOL. Sorry I cant help with any properites cos I'm not in your area

Jo xxx


----------



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

im not living out in spain yet, so wont have the knowledge of the guys here, but have spent numerous hours and days looking at sites for properties to buy and rent and have found that Spanish property for sale: Find 100,000 Spanish properties for sale has a huge amount of properties from what seems like different agents. hope it is of some use


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

It sounds like your Agent 'should have' checked the property before allowing you to take possession. However, it also sounds like he is acknowledging this through his subsequent actions.
There is no shortage of property to rent in the (wider) area, and I am sure that you landlord is well aware of that fact - personally, I would put the onus on him to find you something, otherwise he runs the risk of losing your business for good.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

uffington15 said:


> We arrived in Crevillent on Tues nite a lot earlier than we anticipated. The journey was better than we had thought it would be and anyway it was too cold to sleep in the car in France. So the house is worse than we thought it would be, no light fittings in 2 bedrooms, other lights that don't work and sockets hanging off the wall and others not working. Washing machine flooded on Weds night and the bath takes ages to drain. The landlord is out of the country but assured us before we came over that all the work had been done, that doesn't bode well. The agent has been pretty good and has helped where he can, even returned the next month rent I had just sent before we came out. The pool that was supposed to have been cleaned now has less water but more concentrated algae. At least the dogs are enjoying the land they have to run about in..
> We are still enjoying it here, Catral is a great place with lots of friendly, helpfull people. We just need to find a new place to rent so if anyone knows of a finca that will allowe 2 dogs, has at least 3 beds, working electrics and toilets in this area then let us know.


What a let down!
It's the agent that you need to get on to, not the owner as he's out of the country, but don't let up. Phone or go round every day until you get smth sorted.
Hope you get it worked out soon.


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

Agent has been very good, has tried where he can and has been looking for other properties with other agents. Last night we got home to the water having been shut off by the water company, hopefully should be reconnected tonite meanwhile we are sitting far apart. Have looked at a few houses, including some illegals but they were very nice but dear.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

uffington15 said:


> Agent has been very good, has tried where he can and has been looking for other properties with other agents. Last night we got home to the water having been shut off by the water company, hopefully should be reconnected tonite meanwhile we are sitting far apart. Have looked at a few houses, including some illegals but they were very nice but dear.


I so feel for you!! Go to another agent, every agent you can find! Altho I'm not blaming the agent as such, they should know what sort of landlords they're taking on and this one seems to be "no good"!!!!? As for properties being too dear, negotiate. You're here, you can move quickly and you're not going to let em down, you're in a strong negotiating position!

Hopefully this will all be sorted out quickly and in time you'll laugh about this ?????!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I am constantly pestered by a Dutch rental agency sending me e-mails of properties in Catral.
I don't know how they got my address as I have never been interested in that area.
All the properties are brand new, look as if they are on an estate and are suspiciously cheap - rents around 400 euros a month for house with pool.
I'm sure they are illegal.
How do these agencies get hold of people's contact details, I wonder?


----------

